# uh oh... Caleb ate a chicken bone



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Some dork left a chicken bone on the sidewalk and before I realized it was there, Caleb crunched it up and ate half of it! Eeek! What should I do??


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Watch him very closely, I was told to never feed Chicken Bones! They splinter to much!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Give him a piece of bread with peanut butter to help pad his tummy a bit.. and watch his stools for any sign of blood or anything out of the norm. I'm sure he'll be fine..


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Marlene beat me to it but she has great advise. My guys have successfully run many of those "finds" through their systems so I'm sure it will be fine but keep your eyes peeled for signs of trouble. Be sure to let us know how things turn out.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Thanks so much.  I'm all out of bread, so I gave him a bunch of leftover rice. So far he's totally unfazed. Silly pup! He has no idea how much grief he gives me!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I also agree about the bread, leftover rice, or pepto bismal, anything that coats the stomach and buffers it from sharp splinters. . . Fenway just did this in downtowm Portland. Someone dumped KFC on the side walk, and he scarfed it down. Absolutely nothing bad happened to him. Hopefully, you will get lucky and all will be well.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Ah, yes, the chicken bone. Willow is a garbage rover so she's sadly gotten her share through life but it's never hurt her, thank god.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

My terrier once grabbed a snack outside KFC. She was fine.

Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't feed them but my golden has chomped down on many a chicken bone just from walking off leash at a local hiking trail. I try to scoot her along, but never fails she gets one pass me. But never any problems and I don't bother with following up with bread. I'm probably a bad daddy though. :slapcry:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The advice here has been spot on. I panicked once after Gus ate a chicken leg bone (his first garbage spelunking in six years). I called the vet, all in a tizzy, and she calmed me right down. It's not wise to feed cooked chicken bones as a habit, but in small amounts, they're not all that likely to injure a dog. 

The vet told me to feed bread if I was worried, and to keep a very careful eye for signs of trouble: lethargy, lack of appetite, fever, abdominal distention, vomiting, or diarrhea. 

Gus was fine. If we hadn't seen the trash opened and noticed it was a leg bone short, we would never have noticed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cinnamonteal*

Cinnamonteal

I agree with all of the other posters-Keep an eye on him
and feed or give him something to coat his tummy.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Good advice from all hands. Please let us know how Caleb does.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

imagine all the stuff they swallow that we don't know about....good ideas here for when I do spot a sneak injestion
for the experts -- how long until it's sure that Caleb's OK?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd figure 24 hours would tell you whether the bones hurt him or not. Obstructions can take longer to show up, but since the real concern here is puncturing the GI tract somewhere along the line, not so much obstructing it, you should see a problem in the first 24 hours or not at all.

I'd like to see others sound off on this, as I'm not a vet, simply making a deduction.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Not quite a chicken bone, but when my King (right before the Eastern Regionals!!) ate a pincushion with silk pins in it the instructions I was given were:

* Lots of rice and bread to cushion the sharp edges and protect the bowels
* Watching for bowel movements, distress and/or blood
* Taking his temperature every few hours; if it spiked I was to get him to the vet ASAP - this probably is not necc in your case but something to keep in mind.

Not needed in your case but for completeness ...:
* XRays every x hours to check on passage of the pins since they showed so nicely in the XRays

He did pass each and every one of those pins safely, thank goodness. and no, he didn't go to the Regional competition. He probably had 5 or 6 boxes of white rice cooked with chicken broth over the course of those days but he was fine and out of the woods in a few days.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

So how is Caleb doing?


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Wow! An entire pin cushion?? I can't believe some of the things dogs will eat. I'm so glad he passed all of them okay! 

Caleb is fine so far. We dropped him off at the sitter's house this morning with instructions to keep an eye one him. She'll call at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the helpful advice. Caleb seems totally fine (eating, drinking & pooping normally) so I think we're in the clear.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I can laugh now because it was kind of funny but at the time I was terrified!! My trainer and I had 2 seperate vets up at 2:30 in the morning (I was working on a christening gown that was needed before I headed off for competition) and kind of ignored King's intense interest in that dangling little strawberry .. and then to leave the room without making sure the Munchkin followed me .. oiiii what we learn the hard way! I still do not use pincushions in this house LOL

Glad Caleb seems to be doing better  Funny, I eat a low carb lifestyle and my dogs eat raw but I ALWAYS have rice on hand just in case they get into something.


----------

